# Ablauflogik ohne Kleinsteuerung



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, da ich eine Frage habe und diesbezüglich nicht weiterkomme.

Ich soll ein Schaltschrank ohne SPS oder Kleinsteuerung aufbauen mit Folgenden Funktionen.

An einen Gestell soll ein Balken/Wagen/Traverse hoch und runter gefahren werden. Hierzu sitzt oben ein Motor welcher über eine Antriebswelle und Riemen den Balken/Wagen/Traverse bewegen soll.

Über ein Schalter soll die Bewegung nach oben und über einen zweiten Schalter die Bewegung nach unten bedient werden.
Über den Verfahrweg sind mehrere Näherungsschalter angebracht. Die im Bild Grün hinterlegten Näherungsschalter dienen als Endlage. Die Orange hinterlegten Näherungsschalter sollen festgelegte Anfahrpositionen sein.

Wenn der Balken/Wagen/Traverse nun wie im Bild zusehen ist seine Anfangsposition hat, dann darf dieser nach unten bis zum grünen Näherungsschalter fahren und nicht weiter. Wenn der Wagen/Balken/Traverse aber nun nach oben fährt, dann soll beim erreichen des Näherungsschalter der Motor abgeschaltet werden, allerdings soll beim erneuten betätigen des Schalters die nächste Position angefahren werden können. Das ganze dann bis er oben am grünen Näherungsschalter angekommen ist. Das gleiche gilt auch in umgekehrte Richtung.

Zu erwähnen ist noch, dass der Schalter während der Bewegung gedrückt sein muss.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass wenn der Balken/... an einem orangen Näherungsschalter ankommt, dass dieser dann wieder los fahren kann beim erneutem bestätigen. 

Im Anhang habe ich zwei Bilder hinterlegt. Im zweiten Bild ist ein Ansatz welches ich mir überlegt habe für einen orangenen Näherungsschalter. Beim Betätigen des Schalters wird dieser für 1 Sekunde deaktiviert. Finde diese Lösung aber nicht sonderlich optimal und daher nun hier die Frage ins Forum welche Ideen Ihr so habt.



Viele Grüße,
Gary


----------



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe soeben mir noch etwas überlegt, siehe Anhang. Was meint Ihr? Oder war ich jetzt zu über eilig?


----------



## MFreiberger (3 Juni 2022)

Moin Gary,

ich habe auch etwas überlegt  

Vielleicht kann es Dir ja eine Hilfe sein:


----------



## sunny22 (3 Juni 2022)

So vielleicht.
Wobei K2, K3, K4, K7 und K9 Wischrelais sind.
Ist das nur akademisch oder gibt es einen Grund dass das konventionell gebaut werden soll? Weil Kleinsteuerung ist bestimmt billiger.


----------



## A3Q (3 Juni 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> So vielleicht.
> Wobei K2, K3, K4, K7 und K9 Wischrelais sind.



So war auch meine Idee. Wobei K2, K3, K4 sogar normale Relais sein könnten. Werden ja über K7 und K9 als Wischrelais kurzzeitig gebrückt.




sunny22 schrieb:


> Ist das nur akademisch oder gibt es einen Grund dass das konventionell gebaut werden soll? Weil Kleinsteuerung ist bestimmt billiger.



7 Relais + 2 Wischrelais 
vs. 
Logo + (evtl.) 2 Relais.

Mein Favorit wäre die Logo-Verison .


-chris


----------



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> So vielleicht.
> Wobei K2, K3, K4, K7 und K9 Wischrelais sind.
> Ist das nur akademisch oder gibt es einen Grund dass das konventionell gebaut werden soll? Weil Kleinsteuerung ist bestimmt billiger.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 61493




Hallo sunny22,

danke für die Antwort. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz wie das so funktionieren kann. 

Wenn z.B.  "Auf" gedrückt wird, dann zieht K7 an und somit K6. Wenn K6 angezogen ist, dann sind auch die Sensoren S1, S2 und S3 aktiv und der Motor läuft an. Allerdings wenn nun ein Sensor aktiv ist, läuft der Motor dennoch weiter, da K6 weiterhin angezogen bleibt, weil K7 angezogen ist oder?

Gruß,
Gary


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juni 2022)

Die Vorschläge von Mario und sunny22 zeigen schonmal Varianten für veschiedene MotorTypen auf. Einerseits DrehstromMotor und andererseits GleichstromMotor.
Könntest Du, Gary, hierzu schon sagen, was für ein Motor vorgesehen ist!?
Übrigens, der Begriff "Schalter" gefällt mir nicht. Du meinst anscheinend Taster (Kontakt nur solange betätigt, wie der Taster gedrückt wird).


----------



## A3Q (3 Juni 2022)

Der Abgriff für den Kontakt K7 und K9 müssten vor dem Taster gezeichnet werden. Ansonsten gibt es von den beiden Relais nur einen kurzen Impuls, um die Zeit zu überbrücken, bis die Sensorkontakte wieder geschlossen sind.

-chris

EDIT:
Habe das Überlesen


> Zu erwähnen ist noch, dass der Schalter während der Bewegung gedrückt sein muss.


----------



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

Gary schrieb:


> Hallo sunny22,
> 
> danke für die Antwort. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz wie das so funktionieren kann.
> 
> ...



Nehme meine Aussage zurück, hab nicht alles gelesen gehabt. Wischrelais war mir kein Begriff und hatte ich dann mehr oder weniger überlesen.

Vielen Dank schonmal hierfür !


----------



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Vorschläge von Mario und sunny22 zeigen schonmal Varianten für veschiedene MotorTypen auf. Einerseits DrehstromMotor und andererseits GleichstromMotor.
> Könntest Du, Gary, hierzu schon sagen, was für ein Motor vorgesehen ist!?
> Übrigens, der Begriff "Schalter" gefällt mir nicht. Du meinst anscheinend Taster (Kontakt nur solange betätigt, wie der Taster gedrückt wird).



Hallo Heinileini,

ja damit hatte ich schon fast gerechnet, dass jmd das ankreidet xD Unglücklich meinerseits formuliert.

Es ist eine Getriebemotor mit Selbsthemmung hierfür vorgesehen. In wieweit spielt das eine Rolle?

Gruß,
Gary


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juni 2022)

Gary schrieb:


> Es ist eine Getriebemotor mit Selbsthemmung hierfür vorgesehen. In wieweit spielt das eine Rolle?


SelbstHemmung ist schonmal sehr gut, da gegen die Schwerkraft gehoben und mit ihr gesenkt wird.
Für die Ansteuerung des Motors ist es schon wichtig, womit der Motor betrieben werden soll.
Für die Logik, wie der Motor angesteuert werden soll (der Schwerpunkt Deines Threads), ist dies allerdings von untergeordneter Bedeutung ...


----------



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin Gary,
> 
> ich habe auch etwas überlegt
> 
> ...


Hallo MFreiberger,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Hat etwas gedauert bis ich es verstanden habe.

Was haltet ihr generell von mein Vorschlag?

Danke im Voraus. Echt tolles Forum hier. Bin ich gar nicht gewohnt so schnell eine Antwort zu erhalten


----------



## Gary (3 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> SelbstHemmung ist schonmal sehr gut, da gegen die Schwerkraft gehoben und mit ihr gesenkt wird.
> Für die Ansteuerung des Motors ist es schon wichtig, womit der Motor betrieben werden soll.
> Für die Logik, wie der Motor angesteuert werden soll (der Schwerpunkt Deines Threads), ist dies allerdings von untergeordneter Bedeutung ...



Der Motor wird einfach über ein Motorschutzschalter und einem Leistungsschütz angeschaltet. Soll aber hier kein Thema sein.

Gruß,
Gary


----------



## sunny22 (3 Juni 2022)

Auf dem Bild in #2 war der Motor als 24V Gleichstrommotor eingezeichnet. Dadurch ergab sich die Ausgangsschaltung bei meinem Vorschlag. Bei einem Drehstrommotor braucht es an dieser Stelle eine Wendeschützschaltung mit gegenseitiger Verriegelung der beiden Schütze.


----------

